# Euthanasia advice



## Jamie Taylor (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello,

We have made the heartbreaking decision to have our old boy put to sleep, he is a 14 year old Jack russell and collie cross, with a few health issues and who is sadly losing his marbles at a very fast rate.
It's something we have been discussing for a while and as heartbreaking as it is and as guilty as we feel we know the time is coming. 
Milo hates the vets, even routine check ups when he was of sound mind were difficult for him and I really don't want to take him there for his final trip. 
I was wondering if anyone knows of anyone in the Manchester area who could do this at home for us? Thank you in advance xxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

https://cloud9vets.co.uk/areas-we-cover/manchester-m/

Sorry to hear your sad news. I'm sure there are several home euthanasia services who will be able to help you, like this one. Have a look at any reviews you might be able to find and make sure they are offering the level of care you require. I wish you well.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think most vets offer to come out for euthanasia although it’s an extra £100 I think. I had to have my beautiful girl put to sleep in December due to large cysts taking over her kidneys although we had her put to sleep at the vets and a private cremation (the man picked her up from the vets) so I knew it would definitely only be her ashes. I’m in the greater Manchester area. There is a free lance vet in our area too but no idea what her prices are.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry your are having to do this, when we had to say Good Bye to Dillon 3 weeks ago our own vet came to us.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Your own Vet should be happy to come out.

I have never taken a dog to my Vet's surgery to be put to sleep. All of them passed in my home, in their own beds.

In my opinion, that is the way it should be.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Jazzy said:


> I think most vets offer to come out for euthanasia although it's an extra £100 I think. I had to have my beautiful girl put to sleep in December due to large cysts taking over her kidneys although we had her put to sleep at the vets and a private cremation (the man picked her up from the vets) so I knew it would definitely only be her ashes. I'm in the greater Manchester area. There is a free lance vet in our area too but no idea what her prices are.


Just seen your post Jazzy, I wonder if your girl had peri nephretic pseudo cysts like our Benji. He has CKD, heart murmur as well as high blood pressure. Benji will soon need further fluid aspirations but he is not so well now. Good to hear that you have used a Domiciliary Vet.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Veronica, 

No she had a rare skin disease called Nodular Dermatofibrosis which is a genetic disease that German Shepherds are prone to but as she was a Bichon, our vet said that she might be ok and it might never affect her kidneys but sadly last year when she went to the vets for a paw injury they felt something large in her stomach and after scans found out that cysts had taken over 2/3rds of each kidney  She was fine for a few weeks but suddenly stopped eating and being sick and looked to be in pain and our vet thought maybe the cysts were squashing her stomach and organs so we had no choice but to put her to sleep  We miss her so much as she was our last dog. We lost our other Bichon to kidney disease last year too in January although he was 13, she was only 9  Hope your Benji is ok xx My male Bichon that we lost in January was called Benji


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

I have just cried buckets after reading your post Jazzy. So sorry for you all and your passed pets. Your last sentence pierced my heart. Not your fault, just coincidence. I cannot stop crying cos I know what's to come.


----------

